# Lets Get It On



## Tough Old Man (Sep 16, 2004)

How many of you prefer to work your chest and arms twice a week. I feel stronger and also feel like I keep a pump going into the next week when I do.  Piss on to much volume, I like the feeling. Now I'm going to bed as tomorrow is arm day and I'm going to work this piss out of them. Birthday or no birthday, I'm turning on this computer tomorrow and lets see your answeres


----------



## Du (Sep 16, 2004)

First off, happy birthday PT. I hope its a good one. 

Secondly, volume is awesome while on anabolics. I use a program similar to MaxOT while not on anabolics, but while I am, I share your feelings on volume. Its f-in great. 

And Im with ya when it comes to twice a week too. I just go a bit lighter the second time around, so as to not kill myself for the early lift next week..

Keep liftin it.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 16, 2004)

not necessarily chest, but I thikn arms should be trained twice a week whether on or off. Bis recover quicker than anything else so why wouldn't you train them as often as possible

oh and happy B-day playa.. make it a good one maYn.. find some broad at the gym to give you some Lewinski during those Bi curls boy! ha ha


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks Matt. I'll email you shortly. Take care and I'll have a beer and some chili verde for you. Big party Saturday. It's been four months of dieting, no cheat days in there and I deserve one brewski, and some down homemade MEXICAN FOOD!


----------



## Arnold (Sep 16, 2004)

yeah, but arms get so much indirect work, maybe on anabolics twice per week, but not a natural lifter.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 16, 2004)

I agree.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 16, 2004)

You could do no "isolation" work on your arms, and get huge guns.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 16, 2004)

Hey 81, i have a nice gym in my living room, ask DU, he saw the pictures. The only broad this wife of my is going to let me pick up is the hairy brown and black bitch outside with a tail.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 16, 2004)

ha ha, my bad, didn't know you were married.. well in that case make her do tha damm thang for you!! lol.. good times right


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 17, 2004)

You betcha and now its time to lift


----------



## Arnold (Sep 17, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> You could do no "isolation" work on your arms, and get huge guns.



I guess the majority of bodybuilders are doing it all wrong then, huh?


----------



## Mudge (Sep 17, 2004)

I am being guided a little by a guy who does no direct bicep work and has over 19" relaxed arms, flexed he has no idea because he has no reason to measure a flexed arm. Tricep work is all close grip and rack benches.

I can't take lots of bicep volume because of my tendons, and they are fine as is as far as balance with my triceps, if anything I want more tricep. I dont feel high volume for arms is going to be safe for everyone, those tendonds need some rest.


----------

